# Some ideas to put to you



## andy (21 Dec 2007)

I was very inspired by James 800 ltr tank in the below link. I'm not usually into the AGA effect type stuff but this tank really nice and would like to do my new tank on a similar theme. The new tank will be roughly 48 x 16 (w) x 24" (h), have pressurise CO2 and 3wpg lighting. 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=571

Below is a rough idea of how i want it to look.

Section 1 would be a jungle effect with bogwood, lots of larger plants along the back coming down to small plants at the front.

Section 2 would be Cyperus Helferi...tall, grasslike and will hopefull sway in the gentle current.

Section 3 would be something like Blyxa...maybe pogostemon, maybe a smaller sword species.

The "beds" would be raised up....held back by rock like James' with about 3" of ecocomplete in each section.

The last section would either be fine white sand or a 1" deep bed of ecocomplete with it packed out with glossostigma.....i'm edging to the glosso route though   

What do you think. I don't want it to win any prizes but i really like James setup.  Would mine work ?

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (21 Dec 2007)

Wonder if the blyxa, would look better pushed back against the Cyperus Helferi a gap between the two could a bit odd?

Sam


----------



## andy (21 Dec 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Wonder if the blyxa, would look better pushed back against the Cyperus Helferi a gap between the two could a bit odd?
> 
> Sam



Blyxa might not be the final plant....pogostemon or one of the smaller swords may be added. I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Dec 2007)

I think it could work with the gap and the idea is something different and that's gotta be worth a try!!!  One thing I would do, if you stick with that planting plan, is to put a drift of Blyxa, or whatever you choose, on the 'limb' that stick out towards the 'Blyxa island'.  IMHO, this would provide a link between the planting blocks and add some harmony to the design, despite the gap with the sand.

What plants are you thinking of for the jungle?  A real jungle or stems and others mixed together or more of a 'Dutch kind of idea' with blocks of plants close together?  Just trying to visualise it in my head...


----------



## andy (22 Dec 2007)

Plant species obviously not finalised yet but it will be clumps/blocks of plants close together ....rotala indica, bacopa, hygrophylla 'roservig', heteranthera, crypt pontederifolia, sagittaria nantans and other small crypts.  Anubias nana on bogwood would also be used....

That kind of thing.

What would be your choice for the "bare" areas....glosso in a 1" layer of eco complete or just pure white sugar fine sand ?....i'm edging towards the glosso i must admit as i love the green carpet effect.

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (22 Dec 2007)

Go for it.

If you don't like it you can always change it.

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## beeky (22 Dec 2007)

I like the idea of the white sand. It would make an excellent contrast with the green. I don't like large expanses of pale sand, but strips and islands would be good.


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2007)

As George says "go for it"  

Just an idea...

If you fix a small mirror tile at the back of the gap against the rear glass and train some plants around it to hide the edges and create a bit of a green tunnel you would extend the view right through the back of the tank! and it's easy to remove if you don't like the effect.


----------



## andy (25 Dec 2007)

I have a large red spatterdock and i've now got it so the leaves are opening underwater.

So...if it hasn't got too big (the leaves are around 6" across at the moment in my 30" tank !!!) i was thinking of giving the lilly a "bed" of its own

What do you think


----------

